
Supposed creator of Bitcoin gave a speech on the history of the technology - ca98am79
http://www.businessinsider.my/nick-szabo-ethereum-bitcoin-blockchain-history-satoshi-nakamoto-2015-11/#GWKS300eqT2eAQUh.97
======
Alkim
REALLY bad article. Don't waste your time.

